# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme per Visual Basic

## auLoN.

Përshëndetje shokë...
Jam duke punuar nje projekt ne Visual Basic, një projekt vetëm për qejf jo per tjeter gje. Per butonat, dizajnin te gjitha kujdesem vetë, por ama kam problem me shkrimin e kodit. Programin dua ta bëj në këtë mënyrë: shkrim të një artikulli për të blerë dhe pastaj pasi ta shtyp butonin Gjej çmimin, të dalë qmimi për atë artikull.
Dizajnin e kam pregaditur ne kete forme:

Tash e gjitha qka me duhet eshte kodi per butonin Gjej çmimin, dhe kodi per aty poshte 0 Euro.

Shpresoj ta keni kuptuar pyetjen time, ju pershendes auLoN.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ke menduar per menyren se si do I mbash cmimet e regjistruara. Ke nje databaze aktive apo do perdoresh databazen e dikujt. Do perdoresh dtabaze apo do perdoresh nje file per mbajtjen e informacjonit. Nese do I mbash ne file sa artikuj  do kesh?

Keto jane disa gjera themelore qe duhet ti dish para se te besh kodin.

Ardi

----------


## auLoN.

> Ke menduar per menyren se si do I mbash cmimet e regjistruara. Ke nje databaze aktive apo do perdoresh databazen e dikujt. Do perdoresh dtabaze apo do perdoresh nje file per mbajtjen e informacjonit. Nese do I mbash ne file sa artikuj  do kesh?
> 
> Keto jane disa gjera themelore qe duhet ti dish para se te besh kodin.
> 
> Ardi


Artikujt ne nje file, jo me shume se 10, nuk me duhet ky program po vetem projekt dhe te mesoj dicka me teper nga VB

----------

